# В России нет официальных дилеров инструментов марки "Weltmeister"?



## Евген (5 Июн 2012)

Приветствую всех на форуме такого полезного сайта!

На сайте производителя в разделе официальных продавцов по всему миру не обнаружил дилеров из России. В маленьких прибалтийских странах, Болгарии, Чехии и т.д. они есть, а в огромной России их ,выходит, нет? Что же тогда продают в России под маркой полноценного Вельтмейстера? Ведь, например, продавцов современной модели Topas- огромное количество.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (5 Июн 2012)

Успокойтесь. Под маркой полноценного Вельтмейстера сегодня везут полноценный Weltmeister. У, теперь уже китайского, Hohnera своя ценовая ниша. Weltmeister почти в 2 раза дороже. Качество, пока, на уровне. Бум надеяться, что хуже из-за кризиса не станет.
На сколько я знаю, есть несколько крупных фирм (складов) в Питере и в Москве откуда все мелкие продавцы и берут.


----------



## Евген (17 Июн 2012)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> На сколько я знаю, есть несколько крупных фирм (складов) в Питере и в Москве откуда все мелкие продавцы и берут.


А что мешает этим "крупным фирмам" стать официальными дилерами? Ведь даже если они продают не контрафактные инструменты, то фирменной гарантии немецкого производителя на несколько лет покупатель не получает.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (18 Июн 2012)

Вопрос: А кто должен вкладываться в дилерскую сеть? Немецкая или наша сторона? Фирма должна провести "курсы повышения квалификации" и выдать документ международного образца. Эти мастера должны работать не только в Москве, а во всех крупных городах России. А Вы, вообще-то, в курсе, как обстоят дела с мастерами - универсалами в городах нашей огромной страны? Ведь что-бы мастер стал мастером надо не менее ДЕСЯТИ лет активной ремонтной работы. Нашему городу, например, повезло. У нас аж целых ДВА мастера (стаж работы более 25 лет), которые обслуживают консерваторию, муз.училище и т.д. и т.п. и в том числе музыкальные магазины. Наша торговля вкладываться в это не будет. Объёмы продаж Вельтмайстеров - мизерные. Вот и делайте выводы.
Им выгоднее продать десяток китайских синтезаторов, стоимостью 20$ в пять раз дороже, чем тащить из-за бугра чемодан весом 12 кг на котором маржа минимальная.


----------



## Евген (18 Июн 2012)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> Вопрос: А кто должен вкладываться в дилерскую сеть? Немецкая или наша сторона?


Действительно, зачем "вкладываться", если неизбалованный российский покупатель и так приобретёт инструмент по ценам значительно выше, чем в избалованной Европе. Да и с фирменной немецкой гарантией нет издержек - все перекладывается на плечи покупателя. Вроде и немецкий производитель должен быть доволен...Сомневаюсь только, что такие нецивилизованные отношения приведут к увеличению доверия со стороны потенциальных покупателей к марке "Weltmeister".


----------



## Vladimir Zh (19 Июн 2012)

Евген писал:


> Сомневаюсь только, что такие нецивилизованные отношения приведут к увеличению доверия со стороны потенциальных покупателей к марке "Weltmeister".


А что, есть какое-то недоверие к это марке? По моему это крепкий середнячок хорошо зарекомендовавший себя с советских времён. 
Были и есть небольшие просчёты, но соотношение цена - качество, мне кажется, оптимальное.


----------



## Евген (19 Июн 2012)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> А что, есть какое-то недоверие к это марке?


*Владимир*, так Вы сами в этой теме писали:"Объёмы продаж Вельтмайстеров - мизерные." Если это происходит из-за доверия покупателей к новым инструментам под маркой "Weltmeister", тогда извините.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (19 Июн 2012)

Евген писал:


> Если это происходит из-за доверия покупателей к новым инструментам под маркой "Weltmeister", тогда извините.


Нет, это происходит, в первую очередь, из-за достаточно большого предложения инструментов этой марки на вторичном рынке. Это крепкие "лошадки", которые как ни терзай, окончательно убить достаточно сложно.


----------

